# ما السر فى قوام ولمعان فازلين البلمرز



## chemist.ahmedfathy (17 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم إخوانى الكرام
عند عملى للفازلين فانى استخدم شمع برافين وزيت برافين فقط , فهل فازلين الشعر الجاهز الذى يمكن شرائه بالكيلو ( سائب ) تكون مكوناته هذه فقط لانى لاحظت ان له قوام مستيكى الى حدا ما , وما السر فى قوام ولمعان فازلين البلمرز وجزاكم الله عنى خيرا .


----------

